# USB Not detecting my APC UPS



## navniucb (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi,

I have ASUS M2N MX SE Motherboard with 3600+ processor, all the USB Devices (for example - Pen Drive, USB HDD) is working fine with the USB Port but when I connect my APC UPS it is detecting as UNKNOWN DEVICE in the Device Manager. 

Please help me to resolve the issue.

Your help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Navaneeth


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Have you ran the cd that came with the ups?


----------



## navniucb (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for your quick response.

Yes, I have ran the CD that came along with the APC UPS but when I ran the setup command , I get a meesage "Please connect the UPS device to the USB Port".

Should I upgrade the BIOS? Please advise

Thanks,
Navaneeth


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

No you do not need a bios update to make the ups work, first make sure the battery is connected, apc ships the unit with the battery disconnected. then make sure the ups is plugged into the wall outlet for a good 12 hours to have the battery charge up full.

With the computer powerd on plug the usb cable in and then install the software.

Moving this to a more appropriate forum "other hardware"


----------



## navniucb (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks Doby, I will try these options today and get back to you if it is not working.

Thanks again,
Navaneeth


----------



## navniucb (Oct 21, 2008)

I tried all the the Options which you have suggested but still I get the same error "please connect the battery to the UPS and connect the USb Cable Properly".

I found the the same APC UPS is working fine with the Intel Motherboard system. 

Please help how to resolve this problem in ASUS M2N MX SE Motherboard System.

Thanks,
Navaneeth


----------



## navniucb (Oct 21, 2008)

I tried all the the Options which you have suggested but still I get the same error "please connect the battery to the UPS and connect the USb Cable Properly".

I found the the same APC UPS is working fine with the Intel Motherboard system. 

Please help how to resolve this problem in ASUS M2N MX SE Motherboard System.

Thanks,
Navaneeth


----------



## TonyDigital (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi,

I've had this problem before with an APC Smart UPS 1500. We tried everything from changing USB cables to reinstalling the system. What worked for us was installing the APC PowerChute clients (all three) and restarting the UPS (forcefully by unplugging and removing the battery). I would also recommend changing the USB cord, see if that helps, and worse case scenario to change the APC UPS.

Tony


----------

